# River bottom outdoors RBO shoot 3-14-10



## deerehauler (Mar 2, 2010)

Well our next shoot is gonna be here quick! Sunday 
3/14 is less then 2 weeks away. So bring you and your family and come enjoy a great gathering of fine folks and some fun 3D shooting. As always ther will be plenty of food and drinks so dont worry about going hungry. 

After our shoot be sure to take a trip to RAC in williamson on sunday 3/21 and Shoot with another group of fine folks.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 2, 2010)

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2010 Dates: Jan. 31, Feb. 28, Mar. 14, Apr. 11, May 23, Jun. 20, July 17(Night Shoot), July 25, Aug. 15(Hunting Shoot)Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classespen Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816
Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 2, 2010)

i will be there.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I'll make this one.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I think I'll make this one.



You better be there!


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I think I'll make this one.



Great!!!!! Like we need more cry-babies


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Great!!!!! Like we need more cry-babies



Thinking of that what happened to Pound puppys 2010 smack talk thread?


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Thinking of that what happened to Pound puppys 2010 smack talk thread?



He would have to actually show up to talk smack.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> He would have to actually show up to talk smack.



yep maybe he wont be running scared this time!


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep maybe he wont be running scared this time!



Think maybe he got lost again.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Think maybe he got lost again.



Lost that does happen. But everybody I think got him runnin skeered


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Lost that does happen. But everybody I think got him runnin skeered



Think maybe he's like Punxsatauny Phil, everytime he see's his shadow he runs back in his kennel.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 3, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Think maybe he's like Punxsatauny Phil, everytime he see's his shadow he runs back in his kennel.



He ain't tall enough to cast a shadow


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 3, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> He ain't tall enough to cast a shadow



He might be able to look up and see his shadow.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder where ole boot licker is at. Didn't have no back up so he left


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Think maybe he's like Punxsatauny Phil, everytime he see's his shadow he runs back in his kennel.





killitgrillit said:


> He ain't tall enough to cast a shadow





BlakeB said:


> He might be able to look up and see his shadow.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2010)

I not talking to yall any more.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I not talking to yall any more.



you been off poundin sand

What happened to that thread


----------



## badcompany (Mar 3, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Great!!!!! Like we need more cry-babies



Rip, your going to have to shoot much better than last time to beat the dog.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Rip, your going to have to shoot much better than last time to beat the dog.



Don't worry Scott we know who can beat who.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 3, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Rip, your going to have to shoot much better than last time to beat the dog.



I'm not gonna argue with that. A lot of people didn't come and I lucked up by placing with that score. The week before I got a 210 and got a big head about it . Ya'll just come out and I'll bring my good arrows. Well see who goes home with there tall tucked between their legs.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> I'm not gonna argue with that. A lot of people didn't come and I lucked up by placing with that score. The week before I got a 210 and got a big head about it . Ya'll just come out and I'll bring my good arrows. Well see who goes home with there tall tucked between their legs.



You best bring something cause I think we all are gonna stop sand baggin and bring the heat now


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You best bring something cause I think we all are gonna stop sand baggin and bring the heat now



O OK . LOL


----------



## Big John (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 4, 2010)

I will be there with a couple more.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I will be there with a couple more.



I'm not going they are mean to me .


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not going they are mean to me .



Its like in grade school we are only mean to th ones we love


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Its like in grade school we are only mean to th ones we love



I don't care I hate yall. Yall are mean. I'm going to tell my mommy. Yall don't love yall just  like the hugs from my wife.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I don't care I hate yall. Yall are mean. I'm going to tell my mommy. Yall don't love yall just  like the hugs from my wife.



 well they are nice but I think some look foward to huggin you more


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well they are nice but I think some look foward to huggin you more



U gay.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> U gay.



you only wish I was


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

Direction to RBO.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Direction to RBO.



there ya go just follow the arrow when you get to that sign!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now pound puppy could follow those arrows,,,  NOT !!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok,,,just because your all in Columbus don't mean you have to forget who we all are ,,,
Someone  tell us how's it going down there,,RBO couldn't make it on this trip..


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 6, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,just because your all in Columbus don't mean you have to forget who we all are ,,,
> Someone  tell us how's it going down there,,RBO couldn't make it on this trip..



Couldn't get out bed this morning? ME either


----------



## badcompany (Mar 7, 2010)

Houndog did good. He finished up for the tournament. As for me, well.........., better luck next time.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 7, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Houndog did good. He finished up for the tournament. As for me, well.........., better luck next time.



Looks like he was the 15th LOSER!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Looks like he was the 15th LOSER!!!!



And where was u O that's right u didn't come backed out as I see it. If you are scared just say so Bro.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Congrats*

Just like to say Congrats to all the guys who shot ASA this weekend,,,ya'll did well. Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> And where was u O that's right u didn't come backed out as I see it. If you are scared just say so Bro.



you know Jody, I guess they did chicken out, at least there are some people who do more than talk .you shot well


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 7, 2010)

we will shoot with you hound dog if no one else will me and kyle will be there that morning.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 8, 2010)

fatmacsumo said:


> we will shoot with you hound dog if no one else will me and kyle will be there that morning.



Thanks we will see yall there with the rest of the RAC I hope.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 8, 2010)

I will be there!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 8, 2010)

Should be there with a truckload around noon.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 8, 2010)

I sure would like to make it.  I got some correctly spined arrows for the new bow and a new release.  Getting better groups now but my daughter is in a softball tourney Sat 3-13 and Sun 3-14.  Maybe I can catch the next one.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 8, 2010)

see yall rac shooters there around 9 am


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 8, 2010)

I know the weather is supposed to be nice this weekend but please dont wear your shorts River Bottom Boys


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey That looks like the outfit you bought your sister,,,, I'll make sure we keep it in the closet.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 9, 2010)

Sign in will be 9am-3pm


----------



## wagon (Mar 9, 2010)

Should be a great weekend for a shoot. Can't wait! Looking foward to seeing everyone.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

What happened to all the smack talk on here,,,,Someone must be scared  After the beating RBO gave to a RAC member no one has said nothing,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll let my bow do the the smack talk.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok guys pound puppy is out of the smack talk right away if his bow is going to do the smack talk for him cause we know that would be like fighting a one armed man,,, He has no chance,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok guys pound puppy is out of the smack talk right away if his bow is going to do the smack talk for him cause we know that would be like fighting a one armed man,,, He has no chance,,,



We will see.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that all you got,,,,weak just like your outfit,,,


----------



## badcompany (Mar 9, 2010)

You know what this is going to have to come down too. We are going to have to put a person from each club up against the other. One from the red, white, and black for each club. Add all 3 scores for each and top team wins. Hows that for ya.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 9, 2010)

Give me a shirt passthru. I ain't scared.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, Badcompany we may just have to do that and lets see what happens,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Yea, Badcompany we may just have to do that and lets see what happens,,,,



We know what is going to happen RBO will cry to their mommies.

Ok where and when? Lets get it on.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 10, 2010)

Where are them river bottom rats at tonight yall ready to get smack talking!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> We know what is going to happen RBO will cry to their mommies.
> 
> Ok where and when? Lets get it on.



No crying here...Any Place or Time is good with us. 
We beat the best and been beat by the best,,but one thing still remains the same ,,,we look good weather we lose or win,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Where are them river bottom rats at tonight yall ready to get smack talking!View attachment 488056



They are trying to find some help the know RAC is fixin to put a whooping on them.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> No crying here...Any Place or Time is good with us.
> We beat the best and been beat by the best,,but one thing still remains the same ,,,we look good weather we lose or win,,,


Yall should look good losing you got enough practice at it.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Speaking of crying baby,,,here's Hound Dog and the rest of the RAC crew,,,,


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

Still wont let the boys from Columbus play. Seems we bring the winner's to franklin every time. Thats ok yall can stay in denial as long as you want, we'll play along.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Todd losing just happens to everyone,,,but not everyone can look good doing it,,


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on mutant poodle I know I can atleast get a comment out of you.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Still wont let the boys from Columbus play. Seems we bring the winner's to franklin every time. Thats ok yall can stay in denial as long as you want, we'll play along.



Blake, you better come play your going to be the one shooting from the  black stake for team RBO

I guess we haven't introduced our newest team member yet have we Passthru


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Come on mutant poodle I know I can atleast get a comment out of you.



U can play just stand next to me so u can block the wind.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Come on mutant poodle I know I can atleast get a comment out of you.



He's busy licking boots

 By the way someone tell  pound puppy it's raining out, I figured he's always the last to know


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

What ever it takes to get the RAC shooters to bow down, no pun intended poodle.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> U can play just stand next to me so u can block the wind.



All you have to do is stand next to the stake.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> What ever it takes to get the RAC shooters to bow down, no pun intended poodle.



How do you tell when pound poodle is bowed down???
Does he just roll over


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> How do you tell when pound poodle is bowed down???
> Does he just roll over



He's looking up, wait a minute he is always looking up.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Blake, you better come play your going to be the one shooting from the  black stake for team RBO
> 
> I guess we haven't introduced our newest team member yet have we Passthru



Well he have to shoot against Mark Keesee.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Well he have to shoot against Mark Keesee.



I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> He's looking up, wait a minute he is always looking up.



Funny he don't drown like a turkey when it's raining, That's right the rain has probably already evaporated by the time it makes it that far down


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Funny he don't drown like a turkey when it's raining, That's right the rain has probably already evaporated by the time it makes it that far down


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

I see beastridge lurking, i think he has been open trophy winner the past 2 times, where is he from, Columbus thats right.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like someone finally got pound puppy in from outside


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it over?


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess not.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Looks like someone finally got pound puppy in from outside



Thats not funny


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

Rac finally got there new ride put togethor, Ya'll bring it over this weekend to float the hooch


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

I go to whoop some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Blake remind me and I'll have your shirt this weekend,,,,Someone will have to walk with pound puppy cause he might get in a poodle of water


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 10, 2010)

*wow*

now all of that is not neccessary pound puppy .. if your gonna lose ur just going to lose there is not getting around it.. sometimes you just have to face reality and this is one of them times..


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is all the RAC members when I need them.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok Blake, I'll play along. The Columbus crew is composed of whom? I am not sure who all is in that group besides you and Dansby. Are y'all representing Uchee Creek or Yomamma?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Where is all the RAC members when I need them.



Now you know how Middle Georgia Sportsman felt at the last shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Stevie Wonder will Shoot for RBO and still beat the brakes off pound puppy ,,, That last post by Hound Dog looked like he tried to rooster up...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Ok Blake, I'll play along. The Columbus crew is composed of whom? I am not sure who all is in that group besides you and Dansby. Are y'all representing Uchee Creek or Yomamma?



YC because Uchee don't like them them.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 10, 2010)

Y'all leave my buddy Hound dog be.  Lately he has been the man from the red stake.  I can't talk any smack because I can't back it up.  I think my range finder on my bow is broken.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a pic of pound puppy down at the asa shoot last weekend, looking good. might want to put some training wheels on that thing


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

I here you Robert ,,,mine to,,,Hound Dog knows he's on fire right and he's shooting great,,we all are happy for him but we still have to give him alittle poop,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> I here you Robert ,,,mine to,,,Hound Dog knows he's on fire right and he's shooting great,,we all are happy for him but we still have to give him alittle poop,,,



guess ill have to so I can put passthru24 in his place.


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 10, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Now you know how Middle Georgia Sportsman felt at the last shoot.



i dont think that pound puppy could handle what we did to middle georgia sportsman at the last shoot..


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey I don't mind dropping down a stake or 2 to shoot with you pound puppy,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

braves0624 said:


> i dont think that pound puppy could handle what we did to middle georgia sportsman at the last shoot..



O I can take it just bring it.


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

i got RACS back! looks like if it comes down to it, it will be blake against blake


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hey I don't mind dropping down a stake or 2 to shoot with you pound puppy,,,,



No I'll come up one no problem it will make a lot better when I beat u.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 10, 2010)

Yall bring columbus,yamasee,12pt,8pt and anyone else that will comeim still gonna be there shooting the same ol junk i always shoot somewhere between 170 and 200 lol


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*warm up time*

well hound dog i guess i can come down to rbo and help close some of this smack but they really need to come to my shoot at 8 point on sat and warm up in order to have a chance to win at their own place


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*the challange*

i see my son snakers is already on board 8 point and rac vs rbo


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 10, 2010)

you just think that you can take it.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

gator19 said:


> well hound dog i guess i can come down to rbo and help close some of this smack but they really need to come to my shoot at 8 point on sat and warm up in order to have a chance to win at their own place



O they will lose there too it wont help them they suck.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

braves0624 said:


> you just think that you can take it.



And some big boy.


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*bring it*

bring it dont sing it


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

ill shoot it all by myself as many times as they wanna go. as far as they wanna shoot. and ill shoot my little baby A/C/C arrows just to show them up!


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

snakers said:


> ill shoot it all by myself as many times as they wanna go. as far as they wanna shoot. and ill shoot my little baby A/C/C arrows just to show them up!



all my money is on you as always


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*well*

i guess we scared them all off


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 10, 2010)

gator19 said:


> well hound dog i guess i can come down to rbo and help close some of this smack but they really need to come to my shoot at 8 point on sat and warm up in order to have a chance to win at their own place



warm up? thats where your wrong.. we dont need to warm up like yall and pound puppy have to do ... we shoot good anytime and we surely look good doing it.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> And some big boy.


I hope im not the only one there again this weekend this is kinda how it went last time. Yall got them all fired up and i had to go shoot against all of them and it didnt turn out to good for me.


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*warm up*

i havent been able to shoot for a week or two and can still hit all the targets where it count we dont warm up we just win


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

braves0624 said:


> warm up? thats where your wrong.. we dont need to warm up like yall and pound puppy have to do ... we shoot good anytime and we surely look good doing it.



haha i could beat you with the cold riser! after staying up for 48 hours! yall aint got a chance boys!


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*where are you*

what do you say hound dog can they handle it


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I hope im not the only one there again this weekend this is kinda how it went last time. Yall got them all fired up and i had to go shoot against all of them and it didnt turn out to good for me.



We will be there.


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 10, 2010)

gator19 said:


> i havent been able to shoot for a week or two and can still hit all the targets where it count we dont warm up we just win



you havent shot for a week or two? wow you may just want to stay on the pratice range with pound puppy while we go whoop some tail then.. ask middle georgia sportsman.. he knows first hand.


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

obviously yall havent got my message i sent to yall earlier. if gator 19 and hound dog dont show up. ill take all and everyone of you by myself. u dont wanna mess with this!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

braves0624     what stake u shoot?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

snakers said:


> obviously yall havent got my message i sent to yall earlier. if gator 19 and hound dog dont show up. ill take all and everyone of you by myself. u dont wanna mess with this!



I'll be there I got half of them bro. but we don't half to worry we got our back coming.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 10, 2010)

Gator19 i know what you and snakers can do and it would be nice to have some help with these river bottom rats im shooting so bad right now i cant even shoot a 290 indoor


----------



## gator19 (Mar 10, 2010)

*practice range*

whats that never seen one


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> braves0624     what stake u shoot?



haha the one where his 12 inch stabilizer can touch the target!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2010)

snakers said:


> haha the one where his 12 inch stabilizer can touch the target!



LOL


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

theORANGE STAKE WITH A MAXIMUM OF 10 YARDS AND MINIMUM OF5


----------



## snakers (Mar 10, 2010)

haha i ran them off!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dang,,,I think everyone wants to come and try to beat RBO,,,


----------



## badcompany (Mar 11, 2010)

Take the word "try" out and you have it right.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok,,going to start picking range tomorrow, hope to try something different but all this rain has got us out of our bottom, so maybe you guys and girls will still enjoy.Look forward to seeing everyone Sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,going to start picking range tomorrow, hope to try something different but all this rain has got us out of our bottom, so maybe you guys and girls will still enjoy.Look forward to seeing everyone Sunday.



I'm sure yall do just fine and I can't wait to see everyone been to long.  

Do you have my shirt ready.

I for got I was not suppoes to tell.


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 11, 2010)

will finally get a chance to come over youre way this weekend hope yall dont mind some bama boys coming over and teaching yall a thing or 2 i can miss with the best of them


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2010)

backyard archer said:


> will finally get a chance to come over youre way this weekend hope yall dont mind some bama boys coming over and teaching yall a thing or 2 i can miss with the best of them



U will have fun good bunch of guys.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea we got your shirt ready,,, Can't wait to see some of you Bama guys,,,it's about time---


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry we havent been able to get over that way yet work has knocked out a lot of my shoot times only thing ive got to make this year is the pro ams but will be over to see you this weekend by the way just getting word out we have a new club starting in randolph county about 9 miles from roanoke we are only about 18 or 20 miles from RBO we will have our second meeting next sunday to try and get a schedule set we hope to have about 4 shoots this first year  see yall sun.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2010)

RBO getting ready to shoot the Eagle class because that is the only way they can win.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 12, 2010)

Do we need to bring a canoe?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 12, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Do we need to bring a canoe?



It might help


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> It might help



So bring boot it's going to be muddy?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2010)

One more day.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 13, 2010)

hound dog said:


> One more day.



For a beating.


----------



## wagon (Mar 13, 2010)

Gonna be a great day for a shoot! Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a little muddy but not to bad.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep muddy but I dont think its as bad as it was the first shoot. Big rain at lunch didnt help.  Just wanna make sure everyone is aware of it though so you can wear shoes that are not your sunday best. Coarse is set and its a fun one. Cant wait to see yall tomorrow!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 13, 2010)

When is the shoot?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't believe I gotta miss this one for Little League picture day... I'm kinda like some of ya'll...  I play little league from the red stake!! Ya'll got everybody wound up. Ought to be fun. Bet it'll be quiet on here tomorrow afternoon. I won't be able to get any kind of update.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 13, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Can't believe I gotta miss this one for Little League picture day... I'm kinda like some of ya'll...  I play little league from the red stake!! Ya'll got everybody wound up. Ought to be fun. Bet it'll be quiet on here tomorrow afternoon. I won't be able to get any kind of update.



I hate your gonna miss it also, this is one of the best shoot's we've set yet. Ya'll are gonna love this one.


----------



## Big John (Mar 13, 2010)

Hope to see you in the AM


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2010)

Well RBO will be licking there wounds for a wile we took it to them hard.

Here's one of RBO members giving up.LOL


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone didnt even turn in a scorecard, I cant imagine who that might be.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 14, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Someone didnt even turn in a scorecard, I cant imagine who that might be.



Been there done that.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2010)

Evidently none of us did. No scores posted. Whats up with that?


----------

